# Funniest dog names ever



## perlita

What are the funniest or strangest dog names you've ever heard?

My two favorites are *Lunchbox* and *Waffles*.:laugh:


----------



## tirluc

how about Herkimer?.....belonged to a Basset that i had found when i lived in CO....story behind that one (idiot owners)


----------



## luv2byte

I worked w someone that let their 5yr old name their new puppy, he named it Milkshake. Another had a cat named Sorry, as a kitten it was very sickly & sorry looking. I had a cockatiel named Hermie, at the time we got him we didn't know if he was a boy or girl so it was short for hermaphrodite.


----------



## agility collie mom

Bad A$$ Weiner Dog, Goose, Stinky Pants, Snots (yuck), Jack Me Off are some of the names that come to mind. I work for a vet so we hear it all.


----------



## hamandeggs

We came close to naming our dog (Biscuit) Waffles...my husband actually called her that for a full day after we brought her home! But I prevailed.

The funniest dog names I know are all English Bulldogs: Whopper, Tater, and Buddha. Whopper!


----------



## MariJoy

My Lhasa was AKC registered as O What a Night - we called him Night or Nighty.


----------



## Max and Me

I adopted a dog named Two Bits. She wouldn't accept renaming so she kept it. When I adopted Max his name was Tosco. Sounded too much like Costco I thought. Jake's name was Repete (his brother was Pete) when I adopted him.


----------



## Max and Me

I almost forgot my great uncle's dog Come Here. lol


----------



## RonE

The first dog we had when I was growing up was a runt dachshund named Perrita Salchicha. It means, approximately, little girl sausage dog. We had an exchange student from Guatemala living with us at the time.










That's not her, BTW. Pete would have shredded anyone who tried to put her in a bun. She thought she was a 12-pound badger-killer.


----------



## spotted nikes

Someone on a horse forum has a cat named "Steve From Accounting".
There's also a cat named "Bacon", because everyone likes bacon.
And another cat named "Jello". DH said no more cats, and then she found this pitiful stray kitten. She brought him home and named him Jello, because "There's always room for Jello".


----------



## perlita

I'm loving these names!!! Keep 'em coming


----------



## lisaj1354

I once met a dog called Swiffer (because his hair was so long it cleaned the floor).


----------



## Damon'sMom

hamandeggs said:


> Whopper, Tater, and Buddha. Whopper!


Haha we call Damon Tater a lot. He answers to both. lol

I can not think of any funny dogs names I know of right now.


----------



## Countrypug

I knew someone that had a dog he called D.O.G...pronounced Dioge. Mom and dad's neighbor had a chihuahua named Nacho aka Not cho dog lol. Mom and dad just adopted a tan chihuahua this week and have been calling her Blondie


----------



## PatchworkRobot

I knew a basset named Lumberjack and a small mixed breed named Pancake

Sometimes I call my dog Bruce (Bruce Wayne), which is a name that I actually hate. Well some guy at the dog park heard me a few months back and he has called poor Dreizehn by the name Bruce ever since!


----------



## lauren17

I knew a dog named Pig. And someone with a cat named Dog and dog named Cat. And I think every Great Dane I've met has had funny names like Bob Seger and John Paul. I'm trying to remember the name of a dane at the dog park that is also named after someone and has two names like those other two..


----------



## Willowy

One of my mom's dogs is named Shugga (sugar with a Southern accent, because she's from Tennessee ). A friend's dog is named Souris, which I guess means mouse in French. We say it suh-REE, which may or may not be accurate--we don't know anybody who speaks French! I don't know if either of those is funny, really, but they're the most unusual I can think of right now.

I know cats named Curtis and Steve.


----------



## ArlosMom

My brother had a friend who's dalmation was named Dot-o. I always thought that was kind of funny


----------



## Abbylynn

My kids named their first puppy Reerow .... have no idea what that is?


----------



## RoughCollie

I had a dog named Diogi. Every adult thought the name was an Italian one. The kids knew better.


----------



## Wag_More

"Askher" My stepfather (rest his soul) owned a dalmationxlab named Askher. 

As in..

Stranger: "Oh what a cute dog, whats her name?"

Owner: "Askher"

Stranger: ".. ask her?"

Owner: "Yeah. Askher".


----------



## perlita

I just remembered another one. We have friend's who have a dog named Toby Chien (I guess chien is "dog" in French). But everyone calls him Baby Boy. He only gets called by his "Christian name" when he's in trouble


----------



## Miss Bugs

I work in a kennel/daycare...I hear some odd names lol

Klynk
Spankee
Winky
Mango(more then 1!)
Turtle
K-dog
Diogi- a common one
Markx 
Lefty
Spud
....

Blue and Red are just stupidly common lol


----------



## 3doglady

I almost got an Amstaff about 6 years ago. His name was LoverBoy. He came for a home visit and I introduced him to my neighbors. The wife promptly said to her husband, "So when you hear her yelling LoverBoy from the back door, don't you dare think she's calling you!"


----------



## Abbylynn

When I took my rescue pup Benny back ... he did not have a recall using his formal name ... he would do the opposite and run from you .... so I began changing his name to ... " Ben-yuh " .... which was pretty fitting in his situation ... always in trouble, " Ben-Yuh " did it again! lol!  The recall began working too! :/


----------



## Daenerys

I work at a kennel/daycare as well, and the weirdest ones I have heard (and actually can remember right now, I am super tired) are Big Wilma, Gatsby (I like this one), and Little Buddy.


----------



## Tofu_pup

I work with two doga named 'Short' and 'Stuff'. I think it's kind of dumb but to each his own.

I also worked with a female lab named Peter. The family let their toddler name her and she insisted on the name Peter.


----------



## NikoBellic

Niko Bellic is the main character from a Grand Theft Auto video game so every now and then some kid will hear me talking to my dog and get a kick out of it.


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Tofu_pup said:


> I work with two doga named 'Short' and 'Stuff'. I think it's kind of dumb but to each his own.


I knew a pair named Terran and Tilla (although I probably didn't spell them right) because if you said them together fast it sounded like tarantula. I don't know, I don't want my dogs named after a big hairy spider.

Also, when I was a child we had a family dog named Spankee, I guess even now its not weird to me, but that may just be because I grew up with it.


----------



## dagwall

Neighbors in college had a dog named Bacon and another had a cat name Bacardi. 

Co-workers dog is Bogey.

Dog park dogs:
Nacho (not a chi as the following food names were)
Taco
Burrito
Toad (fun pug, liked him)
Monster
Mojo
McGuyver (spelling?)


----------



## Miss Bugs

^^ you totally remeinded me of my fav. Pug ever...her name is Toaster


----------



## hamandeggs

dagwall said:


> Neighbors in college had a dog named Bacon and another had a cat name Bacardi.
> 
> Co-workers dog is *Bogey*.
> 
> Dog park dogs:
> Nacho (not a chi as the following food names were)
> Taco
> Burrito
> Toad (fun pug, liked him)
> Monster
> Mojo
> McGuyver (spelling?)


There's a fluffy Corgi puppy I see sometimes at the dog park named Bogey. His owners got all huffey because all the Philistines they meet think their dog was named after the golf term, when really it refers to Humphrey Bogart. Some people are SO ANNOYING.


----------



## agility collie mom

Birebb (papillion) and Stains (setter).


----------



## Trillian

Dogs at work are as follows:

FrontPorch (where they found the dog)
Spanky
Winkie
Tango
Boobear


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

My uncle had a dog named "Rabies". I swear, you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Max and Me

My boss had a Doberman named Crunch and a friend had one named Dictator.


----------



## Deron_dog

Dumbo,
Shugger (not pronounced like Sugar at all, like Shrug but I don't know it was weird)
Winky,
Spanky, 
Wanky (Those last three were all Beagles owned by the same person)
Midway
O'hare.
And This was a name, not a in between LOL
Cago.


----------



## troglodytezzz

I know a trainer who owns a bulldog named Captain Danger.


----------



## Greater Swiss

We had a neighbour with a dog named Mortey, though his nickname was Dog Vader because of the sound of his breathing as in "Wheeze wheeze...Luke, I am your puppy"


----------



## luvsmymutt

a childhood friend had a cat named "Floyd" loved that 

my uncle had a black lab named "Rebel" my BFF had a white toy poodle named "Pepper"


----------



## Active Dog

I am pretty sure I heard someone at the dog beach call one of their dogs Beer, but I could be wrong!

I think the weirdest ones I have heard is Church.


----------



## thiefinthenight

My Corgi's name is Fiona Deathstar.


----------



## DustyCrockett

Abbylynn said:


> My kids named their first puppy Reerow .... have no idea what that is?


It's Pirogue, a narrow canoe-like boat with a flat bottom used by cajuns on the bayous.

My friend's dachshund: Beanie Weenie.
We took in a stray dachshund who turned up all alone, with no direction home, like a rolling stone. We named him Bob Dylan.

Used to have a big yella hound named Dusty Crockett King of the Wild Frontier.

Of all the names in this thread so far, I like Fiona Deathstar the best.


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Oh, I forgot, when we first got our schnauzer/poodle Roonie his name was Vader. His full name was Darth Vader... It was bad, I know he was embarrassed.


----------



## BellaPup

dagwall said:


> Dog park dogs:
> Nacho (not a chi as the following food names were)
> Taco
> Burrito
> *Toad (fun pug, liked him)*Monster
> Mojo
> McGuyver (spelling?)


Hey - My nickname is Toad! LOL (I don't look like a pug though)



Deron_dog said:


> Dumbo,
> Shugger (not pronounced like Sugar at all, like Shrug but I don't know it was weird)
> *Winky,*
> *Spanky, *
> *Wanky* (Those last three were all Beagles owned by the same person)
> Midway
> O'hare.
> And This was a name, not a in between LOL
> Cago.


I said "Winky, Spanky, Wanky" out loud and the guy in the next cubical says, "I don't wanna know"....LOL

I used to have a cat named Brat....nicknamed Brat the Cat & Brat Outta Hell
One of my Aunts poodles was named Mr. Bit (RIP, Mr B!)
Friend of mine years ago had a lab named Goober
And a lab mix named Doodles

....Bella is suuuuuuch a booooring name <sigh>

=)


----------



## Abbylynn

I really like the name " Crunch " ............... Perogue ... hehehehe!  ... the pup was a little Lab ...


----------



## kip

Lol these posts have been fun to read! Winky, Spanky, Wanky:......lololol
We ve had a blue merle collie named, of course, Blue. A female beagle called Bunny. A mutt named Lefty, he was left here by some fool who decided to ditch their dog. 
Now we have Speedy, ,lab, named long ago by our then 7 year old. Barny the beagle. Diesel, our new Rottie pup.


----------



## perlita

My mom's dog is Guinness but she calls her Guinea Pig!


----------



## missk4012

Can't think of any real funny dog names at the moment (although some people find Maynard and Jasper to be comical)...

But I had cats named Number Seven and Voltron. Actually, in that same house full of cats we had a Seven and a Half, Noodle (he was originally named Seven and Three Quarters), Fea (Spanish for "ugly"), Fea's daughter Ugly, Vampire Bill, Kunta and Princess Stupidface. Oh, and Trogdor the Burninator. And Tabouleh and Baba Ganoush.

There were a lot of cats in that place, we just kind of ran out of normal names.


----------



## KaywinnitLee

My friend had a Bulldog named Pita...which actually stood for pain in the...well, you know


----------



## kip

We had a cat named Trafalgar, awesome mouser! Now the cats are Kitty,Corny (found in the cornfield) , Smokie. The rooster is Spiel...not sure of spelling, but I guess it means chicken in German? Thats what my sons tell me.


----------



## Tofu_pup

troglodytezzz said:


> I know a trainer who owns a bulldog named Captain Danger.


I used to work with a Ranger Danger. Everybody greeted him with a big 'RANGUH DANGUH!!'. He was a very cool dog.

My uncle had a cat named Piss in Boots...because that's what he did.


----------



## kip

Tofu_pup said:


> My uncle had a cat named Piss in Boots...because that's what he did.


That's hilarious ! LOLOL ..... Our old dog Clyde filled my husbands workboot one day. That was a real eye opener to hubby !


----------



## alilyinthefield

hamandeggs said:


> There's a fluffy Corgi puppy I see sometimes at the dog park named Bogey. His owners got all huffey because all the Philistines they meet think their dog was named after the golf term, when really it refers to Humphrey Bogart. Some people are SO ANNOYING.


Bogey would be golf, Bogie would be Bogart 

My Aussie's name is Bogie but not after Bogart or golf, lol. It's a variation of the word Bogan, which is basically a Heavy metal ******* ...think 'grunge' His registered name also includes tye dye because his dad's name was Ty and he's merle so basically he's already tye dyed. So he's my flower child grunge bogan  It suits him. Especially when he comes in stinking the goat and duck poop and full of mud and muck!
I chose the Bogart spelling to give him 'some' class, but the bogan aspect fits him more, hehe.


----------



## melaka

There was a mini dachshund in one of our training classes called Pickle. I thought that was cute. I also know cats named Monkey, Mouse and Zucchini.


----------



## lisaj1354

I had a friend who's Basset was named Bob, and another friend who had a Maltese x Poodle cross named Anakin Skywalker Jedi Knight. We called him Ani.


----------



## Xeph

Pork N Beans
Sexy


----------



## Tofu_pup

Baby
Poudre

I don't enjoy saying either when I might be within earshot of a customer. They might misunderstand...


----------



## Rescued

A girl I knew in middle school had a dog named DOG...they pronounced it "Dee-oh-gee." I thought it was sort of clever...


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Lol, these are some funny names!! The only funny name I can think of right now is that there was a Mastiff named Tiny and Luke's brother is named Pinky. 

I met a lady with a Yorkie who named her poor dog, Freak. Sorry, but really? She says it's because she's never seen a dog so small. I actually felt bad for the dog, I mean I know he doesn't know what his name means, but it's like downgrading the dog's self esteem. 

I used to work at a kennel and came across names like a Corgi named Corgi. A Schnauzer named Schnauzer; there was a dog named Puppy. That last one wasn't that bad. Then there were two Bichons named (horrible in my opinion) Bedlam and Mayhem. Then two Shih Tzus named Bud and Wiser (kinda funny, but more dumb if you ask me), a Boxer mixed named Juice, and that's all I can think of right now. 

I'm sure to come across others as we live in a big complex and people are getting dogs all the time! Or I'll think of other names from when I used to work for two kennels.


----------



## Groucho

I hope no one posted this name, but I trained a Bulldog once -- cutest little bundle of fun ever -- and his name... was... Bupkis.


----------



## shresta

i had a dog named Peter...
i know that's not too funny.. except that we used to sing song and call him, "Peter, Peter is a cheater.. Cheater.. Cheater... Peter" 
so i used to call him either Peter or Cheater


----------



## osdbmom

My neighbors mom had a toy poodle named YumYum. 

My niece has an enormously obese cat named Pooty. Relaxing with the cat one day, a friend called and asked, "So what are you doing?" She replied, "Oh, just layin in bed, pettin my Pooty.".....awkward silence, then, "oh....I'll just let you go, then."

My brother has a dog thats a beagle-basset-bluetick. When they got her, as a little puppy, she had tiny legs, enormous feet, masses of wrinkly skin, sad beagle eyes, and ears so huge that they dragged on the ground. They named her Ellie Mae, bc they thought she looked like some backwoods hillbilly Of course, now she's 1 and has grown into her big ears and feet and is very pretty, but the name still suits her.

My daughters friend has a little dog named Boy.


----------

